# Has anyone Bred Holland Lops with Ether Lionheads or Mini Rex?



## MiniRexGirl

I ask this because my sister has a Holland Lop (a cute little black tort doe) and a friend of our has a a Lionhead and I have Mini Rex. We are just curious as to what the results would be of ether a Holland Lop X Lionhead or a Holland Lop X Mini Rex. If you have would you please post with info on your experience and pictures of the resulting rabbits? We would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## woodleighcreek

I know If you bred an English lop to a Rex you get a velveteen lop, which is not yet registered by the ARBA, but they are working on it. I would guess if you breed a holland lop to a mini Rex you would get a mini velveteen lop. It takes about 3 generations though, to get a rabbit with lop ears and a nice Rex coat.


----------



## treeclimber233

If you breed the lion head to the lop you will get some lion lops (with airplane ears).  If you breed the lop to the rex you will get babies with lop hair (no rex hair in the first generation) and more airplane ears.


----------



## M.R. Lops

If you breed a Holland Lop and a Mini Rex you end up getting mixes with neither the rex coat or lopped ears.  They'll end up looking like a typical rabbit.  I know from personal experience.  I tried it to try to start my own line of Plush Lops (bunnies with lopped ears and rex coat).  I finally decided to just buy some, which I am in a couple of weeks from a breeder who's selling out.  Plush Lops are still a working standard though.  A lionhead and Holland would give you a lionhead lop.  Not sure how the first generation of them would be though.  I would post pics. of my Holland and Mini Rex Mixes, but don't know how to on here.


----------



## hollandloplover

I have seen some Mini rex x holland lop and they are cute! Hey maybe i wanna try that


----------

